

I Got 99 Problems and Blogging is One - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/44306432089/i-got-99-problems-and-blogging-is-one

======
julespitt
One the one hand, I admire the author's relentless tendency to view everything
as a defineable problem to be solved. On the other hand, the consequences of
this viewpoint on most of the points mentioned wind up being absurd.

Taking it one point at a time.

 _Writing is hard._ Twitter is the best workaround - you can't write very
much, so writing is suddenly easy for everyone there. Outside of twitter, long
form writing is very easy for some people because of a combination of practice
and talent. Aside from cultivating that in what will necessarily be a small
segment of the population, there's nothing to be done , at least on the order
of the authors want of a 10x improvement. Meanwhile, Football has a huge
problem that I am both no good at playing it and can't be bothered to practice
it.

 _Insights are unexpected...99% of the time, I’m in no position to synthesize
my thoughts into a post..._ Your own time management is a tangential problem.
This statement applies to any time-consuming task which you've deprioritized.
Prioritize blogging and this "problem" disappears.

 _It’s easy to start but difficult to finish... It’s embarassing..._ It's not
embarassing. There are only so many things you can do in a day. Other things
were more important. Don't be so hard on yourself.

 _Although I primarily write for myself, it’s discouraging to find few people
read, let alone share a post I’ve spent hours writing..._ Doesn't sound like
you're writing for yourself at all here. I'll be content if only one person
reads this little response of mine.

 _Creating or finding visuals is time-consuming._ Very true. A skill and
talent in and of itself. If you're willing to just traffic in ideas, and care
less about engaging and attracting large audiences, you can just skip the
visuals.

 _Writers lack feedback._ Here you go, you're welcome. ;) And by the way, I'm
posting the response here because I don't like using Facebook to comment. If
you had a normal commenting system, I would have used it.

 _Writers lack a personal connection with readers._ Again, give up on large
audiences and this is more than just possible. Personal connections and
popular media are mutually exclusive.

 _Distribution and discovery sucks._ Yup. Although both Twitter and Facebook
work as a decent enough channel, I find.

 _The best insights are unsharable. The most valuable information is often
proprietary and cannot be publicly shared._ Now this is a little crazy. If you
decide to make your best insights proprietary, that's entirely your choice and
a problem of your own making. I find that most people pay for convenience, not
wisdom, so keeping secret insights is less enriching than you'd expect.

